# mk2 1.8t 20v what cluster??? and how to wire it?!??!



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

so i need you guys help please!!! i have almost every 1.8t mk2 swap DIY"S in my book marks but even after reading them all over for the past day i cant find great detail on clusters and how to make them function

so here is what i got

2004 awp motor with full awp engine harness and ecu spliced into ce2 fuse box
1998 tdi tranny

i was working on running the mk4 cluster but to be honnest it looks like **** i cant fabricate something to make it fit in the mk2 dash and not only that but i cant get it to work...

it lights up the km and time show up
the rpms dont work
the speedo jump from 20-40 and idle constiantly and will rise with engine rev.......
the coolant temp doesnt work
gas gauge stays stuck a 1/4

so what i was thinking is iether run stock look so run mk2 cluster

or go to mk3 cluster since it doesnt look half bad in a mk2 dash...

but i cant find any info on how to wire them or what i neeed to make them works

PLEASE I NEED SOME HELP!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

the speedo is probly rising cause u dont have axles hooked up to your trans.

mk3 is easy u just plug the wires into ur fuse panel and cluster, u need to jump d8 and e2 together in the fuse panel wiring and dependin on it u care u can splice into the headlite wiring to make the turn signals on the cluster flash.

whats wrong with the mk2 cluster, u just need a msd tach convertor.


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

the swap is fully done ive been driving the car all summer.. just never got around to doing the cluster..

how would i get the speedo to work on the mk2 cluster?? is there a speedo cable that would work with my tranny?

and ya the speedo on the mk4 cluster is just ****ed up its just goes all over the place..

im currently not running with a cluster because when the mk4 cluster is in it just screams at my for low coolant because i dont have the coolant level sensor pluged in i cant seem to figure out where the connector went for it lol....

anyways if i could get the mk2 cluster to work i guess thaT would be the best bet!


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

use a g60 speedo cable, u can get a new for $67 from vw. has to be a manual trans car cause i the end that clips to the cluster is different on an auto. It is in a passat probly the same for the rado.

u remove the speedo drive sensor and twist on the speedo cable, clip it in the clust and ur good.
search for the msd tach module and wire it up i believe the tach drive is the 37th wire in the ecu plug t121. its brown and green or green and brown.


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

ok so a g60 speedo cable will work with a mk3 tdi manuel tranny...i just remove the vss from the tranny and pop in the speedo cable... 

and then get a tach converted and splice that into the rpm signal from the ecu 

am i all correct here


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

yup the the vss comes off the drive and the cable threads on to the drive. 
msd 8920 tach adapter.


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

The oil, alt and coolant lights can all be hooked up to work in a MK2 cluster as well. The MK2 temp gauge will over read, although add a resistor to the input and the gauge will read full operating temp correctly.


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

what resistor is needed?


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

i just use a mk3 temp sensor, seemed to be pretty accurate


----------

